

Programmers At Work: Charles Simonyi - mdemare
http://programmersatwork.wordpress.com/programmers-at-work-charles-simonyi/

======
mdemare
He's the inventor of the Hungarian notation, and has a very interesting
explanation of what it's intended to accomplish.

Great interview throughout.

~~~
jacquesm
I posted the whole set yesterday, not a single vote. It's a real pity because
I think this is quite a nice companion set of articles next to 'the halcycon
days' and 'coders at work'.

There's good stuff to be learned here.

